# baby's belly button is brown?



## AwakenedMama (Apr 16, 2007)

My 4 month old's belly button continues to be much darker than her skin (me and DH are caucasian). We used "cord care" from the birth center, which is an herbal powder that dries out the cord. Also, at her 3 week check-up with pediatrician, she used a silver nitrate stick to touch one little area that wasn't quite dry yet. I personally didn't really want to use either of these things, but let myself be talked into it.

Any thoughts on why this could be? Anything to worry about?

Thanks!


----------



## AwakenedMama (Apr 16, 2007)

no thoughts, anyone? thanks for reading!


----------



## trotter (Aug 9, 2005)

My DS's belly button is dark. I thought it was dirt, but it didn't wash off. I am not too worried about it, but I would sort of like to know what it is also.

I didn't use anything on his umbilical cord. It just dried up and fell off after about 5 or 6 days.


----------



## Crisstiana (Jan 18, 2007)

I would bet this is completely normal. My twins' belly buttons are just now losing some of that darker pigment at 7 months. My son's is still fairly dark. If you are worried, you could ask your ped, but I was taught that this is normal. I'd be worried if there was an usual odor or discharge coming from the belly button or it were painful to the touch.

Hope all is fine.


----------

